# WEAU Eau Claire/La Crosse HDTV stuttering



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

I get this station OTA and the past few days the picture has been jumping and stuttering, both the audio and video. Anybody else here in DMA #127 see this? I'm getting the station OTA and all of my other OTA signals seem fine.

This is unusual. WEAU, the NBC station here, was the first in this market to broadcast HDTV and their signal is normally excellent.


----------

